# The Asylum



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Its Time To Wash by ajj_photography, on Flickr


West Park Wedding by ajj_photography, on Flickr


Snowy Corridor by ajj_photography, on Flickr


Watching You Watching Me by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Liking those mate. pic 4 is cool spooky and gets your mind going:thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Very cool - again, expert processing.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice set!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

it looks like a screen shot from a resi evil game.pic 2 is just disturbing for some reason.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking set:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

With these and your previous posts, where do you find these locations?


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

S63 said:


> With these and your previous posts, where do you find these locations?


What he said. I've love to find locations like that


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, just got to keep looking at old buildings and ones that are due to shut


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Please explain how the pictures were put together. They look amazing and I'd love to know.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Steve Burnett said:


> Please explain how the pictures were put together. They look amazing and I'd love to know.


Steve, they are all 5 exposure HDR's with some work in CS5 after tonemapping in Photomatix pro.

Here's a few more from the same place...........


Nurse Gigi by ajj_photography, on Flickr


Wheelie good time by ajj_photography, on Flickr


The Hall by ajj_photography, on Flickr


Take A Seat by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm new to this but am I right in saying you have taken 5 pictures with different appature settings (to give 5 pictures ranging from under exposed to over exposed) then chosen the exposure level for certain areas in the picture and layered them together?

Either way they are amazing and the pic of the woman with the zimmer is very spooky!

Tha hall is really nice, my type of picture (should I say one I'd like to create). What lens, a wide angle I presumme.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing pic of the woman (nurse!) Great use of a model?

I think the security station would have been better with a similar model (old guy in cap?) rather than a 'hoodie'.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Steve Burnett said:


> I'm new to this but am I right in saying you have taken 5 pictures with different appature settings (to give 5 pictures ranging from under exposed to over exposed) then chosen the exposure level for certain areas in the picture and layered them together?
> 
> Either way they are amazing and the pic of the woman with the zimmer is very spooky!
> 
> Tha hall is really nice, my type of picture (should I say one I'd like to create). What lens, a wide angle I presumme.


5 exposure at +-1EV then they are automatically blended together in a program called Photomatix and also tonemapped, there is a lot of settings in there so I am just glossing over. Then into Photoshop CS5 for some more work, contrast, dodge and burn, layers etc.



Brazo said:


> Amazing pic of the woman (nurse!) Great use of a model?
> 
> I think the security station would have been better with a similar model (old guy in cap?) rather than a 'hoodie'.


She wasn't a model just a fellow explorer :thumb:, and the room with all the TV's and monitors was just a random room that we came across near the main stores....you would be amazed at what you find in these places....


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Love these. In Lightroom I have a lot of Dragan presets. Very similar outputs to yours except it's a couple of buttons that are pressed lol are you familiar with LJ on Flickr?


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

NickTB said:


> Love these. In Lightroom I have a lot of Dragan presets. Very similar outputs to yours except it's a couple of buttons that are pressed lol are you familiar with LJ on Flickr?


No not familiar with LJ, got a link?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Vmlopes said:


> No not familiar with LJ, got a link?


See http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/6922884611/

Just love his PP work. His is more portraiture TBF but amazing nonetheless


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great photos, where is this building? Looks an ace place to goto.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

amazing pictures


----------

